# When did Rossini travel to Sth. America?



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...been watching a lot of World Cup football lately and consequently, hearing a lot of national anthems.
Is it just me or do these sound like a Rossini opera?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

Tee hee.

When I saw this thread title, I thought, "Oh, no. Not another moronic thread!"

Haha. Jokes on me. It is NOT another moronic thread. It's funny and clever and intelligent.

Whew!!!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

some guy said:


> Tee hee.
> 
> When I saw this thread title, I thought, "Oh, no. Not another moronic thread!"
> 
> ...


Moronic threads are my specialty.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

the Brazilian one rang the 'Rossini' bell with me as well! Sounds just like an opera aria, hehe.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Antiphony and coquettish semitones... two hallmarks of extravagant Rossinian writing


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

American Romaticism is so fake that only Rossini could, at least, make it 'funny'.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Needs more woodwind...and if it's to be the end of the act - a 5min crescendo.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Rossini traveled to the Americas with his friends the Lone Ranger and Tonto. He used a Swedish automobile to keep up with their fast horses, for which he eventually got the Indian name "Chemo-Saab."


----------

